# Dominion Glass co



## marymac (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently came across a sunshine beverage bottle small one it has printed on it dominion glass 1927 could you give me some info. Thanks


----------



## towhead (Jan 29, 2011)

The Dominion Glass Companyby Steve Goodell

​[blockquote]

 Recently acquired documentation has proven that the Foster Brothers of St. John, Quebec and the Yuile Brothers of Montreal, Quebec were associated in business. Therefore, the early Foster Glass Works is authenticated as being the parent company of the Dominion Glass Company Ltd.
 Documentation proves that the Foster Brothers -- George, Henry and Charles -- arrived in St. John from the United States some time prior to 1857, and that the Fosters had blown glass in Canada and the United States. Their factory produced containers of many sizes and forms, as well as telegraph insulators. They had two hand-operated insulator presses.
 The Foster Brothers glass factory was bought by the Yuile Brothers in 1878 and renamed the Excelsior Glass Company. In 1880 they moved the operation to Montreal and remained there until 1883. In 1883, they transferred to another location in Montreal and changed the name again to the North American Glass Company, incorporated in 1883. The firm operated under that name until 1891 when it became the Diamond Glass Company. Operations were carried on under that name until 1902. In that year, the name was changed to the Diamond Flint Glass Company Ltd. The Diamond Flint Glass Company Ltd. acquired control of the all-important Burlington Glass Works, the Hamilton Glass Works, the Nova Scotia Glass Company of Trenton, Nova Scotia, the Lamont Glass Company, and, through its successor the Diamond Flint Glass Company, additional glass factories in Quebec and Ontario.
 The Diamond Glass Company, Montreal, was the dominant co-operative group of glass manufacturers in Canada from the period 1890-1902. The incorporation which resulted in the new name, Dominion Glass Company Ltd., in 1913 included all plants which were directed by the Diamond Flint Glass Company.
 In addition to insulators, the Dominion Glass Company manufactured large quantities of bottles, tumblers, lamp chimneys and other assorted glassware.[/blockquote]


----------

